# Fatties 3 Ways



## maloff28 (Mar 7, 2014)

Last weekend I had a pot luck to go to and was looking for ideas.  Jeff's news letter came out at an opportune time.  He provided a recipe for "bite size" fatties and had plenty of different fillings to choose from.  I was just about to go down that route... when I said to myself... bite size?  No weave???  No way.  So... here they come.

The weave.













image.jpg



__ maloff28
__ Mar 7, 2014






Pulled Pork with a little bit of pineapple.  Could have left that out to be honest, but I thought it was worth a try.













image.jpg



__ maloff28
__ Mar 7, 2014






Caramelized onion and blue cheese.













image.jpg



__ maloff28
__ Mar 7, 2014






Jalapeño, cream cheese and cheese.













image.jpg



__ maloff28
__ Mar 7, 2014


















image.jpg



__ maloff28
__ Mar 7, 2014


















image.jpg



__ maloff28
__ Mar 7, 2014


















image.jpg



__ maloff28
__ Mar 7, 2014


















image.jpg



__ maloff28
__ Mar 7, 2014


















image.jpg



__ maloff28
__ Mar 7, 2014






I made four with the intention of keeping one for later, but the folks woofed them all down so I had to run home and bring back the fourth.


----------



## BandCollector (Mar 7, 2014)

Those are just beautiful...Great Job!


----------



## ajbert (Mar 7, 2014)

Looks fantastic!  Your bacon weaves are amazing!

I'll be trying the bite size ones tomorrow as I still have trouble trying to tie my shoes now and then and know I'm not even close to doing a bacon weave.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Mar 7, 2014)

Great looking fatties!


----------



## disco (Mar 7, 2014)

Terrific looking fatties. I am impressed!

Disco


----------



## maloff28 (Mar 7, 2014)

AJBert said:


> Looks fantastic!  Your bacon weaves are amazing!
> 
> I'll be trying the bite size ones tomorrow as I still have trouble trying to tie my shoes now and then and know I'm not even close to doing a bacon weave.




Thank you.  You are too funny.  Everything I learned I learned on this site!   Great people, incredible knowledge and an amazing willingness to share and help.


----------



## maloff28 (Mar 7, 2014)

BandCollector said:


> Those are just beautiful...Great Job!



Thank you.


----------



## maloff28 (Mar 7, 2014)

Disco said:


> Terrific looking fatties. I am impressed!
> 
> Disco



Thanks Disco.  Nice of you to say.


----------



## woodcutter (Mar 7, 2014)

I'll bet that caramelized onion and blue cheese was *really* good. They all look delicious!


----------



## maloff28 (Mar 8, 2014)

Woodcutter said:


> I'll bet that caramelized onion and blue cheese was *really* good. They all look delicious!


Thank you woodcutter.  It is one of my favorites.  Onions cooked low and slow w a little balsamic so they are soft and sweet...  However, this is the first time I tried the jalapeño and cream cheese and boy was that ever good too.  The jalapeño and cheese filling did overpower the smoke flavor a bit though.


----------



## woodcutter (Mar 8, 2014)

maloff28 said:


> Woodcutter said:
> 
> 
> > I'll bet that caramelized onion and blue cheese was *really* good. They all look delicious!
> ...


That combo makes a great homemade pizza.


----------



## cdingels (May 24, 2014)

Have you re-heated fatties before, with success?


----------



## bamaboy (May 24, 2014)

Very Nice.


----------



## disco (May 25, 2014)

Some great ideas for fillings. Thanks!

Disco


----------



## jp61 (May 25, 2014)

Nice work! Your fatties look great!


----------



## maloff28 (Jun 2, 2014)

cdingels said:


> Have you re-heated fatties before, with success?


I have reheated them before and they are ok.  Never quite as good as fresh.

I have had much better luck reheating plain smoked meatloaf.


----------



## maloff28 (Jun 2, 2014)

JP61 said:


> Nice work! Your fatties look great!


Thank you Joe!


----------

